# METAL FLAKE



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so whats everyones flake of choice?
what brand does everyone use and why.

i'm thinkin about tryin some ROTH METAL FLAKE,

























they have soem nice colors,just wondering how everyone likes em?

also i see hok got soem nice flakes as well never used em though










i tried RETRO MOLY metal flake this lady sells at the car swapmeet,and it was ok, it didn't pop as mush as i wanted it to, but it worked,i also tried OLD SKOOL FLAKE 
and was real happy with the turn out.


so whats everyones flake of choice and why.

what brand do u use?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Go with Roth,great guys down there,top notch product,and they are reasonably priced,HOK is way overrated and overpriced.
baby flake gang green,it's insane in the sun.
















Roth's biggest size flake(I'm unsure of the exact size)under 8 coats of candy.
















roth jumbo flake again


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i like roth, osf, and kustom shop flake

they're all similarly priced and work good


hok is waaaaay over priced :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 19 2008, 12:41 AM~10684283
> *i like roth, osf, and kustom shop flake
> 
> they're all similarly priced and work good
> ...



i agree, $60 for 6 oz, i think roth is like $15-$20 for 4 oz which is more than enough for one car


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

does the roth flake pop real easy? i like the flakes that pop


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

I have used the bad azz blue and red .008 flake from roth and it looks great!! You can't beat the price either. I'm not sure if its still the same but, I know they were selling it for $70 a pound


----------



## Bighead (Nov 15, 2006)

I have used Roth flake, OSF and paint with pearl flake. I like Roth the best. just works best for me.


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

hok for me, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: might cost more but oh well no complaints here shit pops crazy


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

kustom shop flake is dee shit!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@May 20 2008, 04:41 PM~10697439
> *hok for me, :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  might cost more but oh well no complaints here shit pops crazy
> *


it does pop like crazy, but for the price difference i think i'm going to try roth next

heres HOK silver flake, please be easy on me this was my first flake job :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

you guys got some linc to this stuff?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HOW ABOUT [ALSA CORP] FLAKES? HAS ANYBODY TRIED THEM AND WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF THE FLAKES THAT HAVE USED THEM?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

alsa's an overpriced product and i seen some of there stuff and it looks alright but nothing to brag about :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i think alsas bullshit is even more expensive than hok :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 21 2008, 03:25 AM~10700337
> *i think alsas bullshit is even more expensive than hok  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


X2 
i used their stylin base coats,fonzy skin tones and they work good, for $10 for a 4 oz bottle it works great.

as far as their other products i tried their ALSA STRIPER pinstriping paint, and it was teh worse shit i ever used.
u would pull 3 or 4 lines and teh paint would make your brush all gummy.and it was a pain in the ass to remove from the brush.

last time i wasted my money on that.

the alsa crazer and teh crystal fx is tigth but everything else i wouldn't bother with.


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

has anyone ever heard of crushing glass, i heard peeps back in the early 70's did that :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@May 21 2008, 03:03 PM~10706036
> *has anyone ever heard of crushing glass, i heard peeps back in the early 70's did that  :uh:
> *



yup i heard that shit looks bad as fuck too but never seen it in person


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

i think within the next couple months i will be trying it, i wonder if colored glass would make a diff. guess clear would be best


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@May 21 2008, 05:03 PM~10706036
> *has anyone ever heard of crushing glass, i heard peeps back in the early 70's did that  :uh:
> *


thats what ice pearl is i think 

from what i have read ice pearl is glass, thats why its so important to wear a respirator when shooting that shit

:dunno:


i fuckin love ice pearl :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 21 2008, 05:31 PM~10706252
> *thats what ice pearl is i think
> 
> from what i have read ice pearl is glass, thats why its so important to wear a respirator when shooting that shit
> ...


your right,one of my fav's :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ice pearl is the shit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

can you make it yourself????


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@May 21 2008, 06:43 PM~10706325
> *can you make it yourself????
> *


but would you want to breathe it in?
i used roth flake,ive always bought 2 lbs at a time.steven always does me right $$
his screen name is newton on here ,pm him


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@May 21 2008, 05:07 PM~10706499
> *steven always does me right $$
> his screen name is newton on here ,pm him
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

i guess it would put off a dust but if you put it in a container and pounded it, with a mask on could be some homemade stuff


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

any one ever buy from this place on ebay?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MEWA:IT&ih=011

http://search.stores.ebay.com/Great-Lakes-...5377954QQsofpZ0



seems like a decent deal...anyone?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@May 21 2008, 04:03 PM~10706036
> *has anyone ever heard of crushing glass, i heard peeps back in the early 70's did that  :uh:
> *


WHAT IS IT EXACTLY? IS IT REAL FINE CRUSH GLASS DUST PARTICLES OR WHAT EXACTLY? :nicoderm:  hno: :uh:  :dunno: :0 :happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 22 2008, 02:59 AM~10708571
> *WHAT IS IT EXACTLY? IS IT REAL FINE CRUSH GLASS DUST PARTICLES OR WHAT EXACTLY? :nicoderm:    hno:  :uh:    :dunno:  :0  :happysad:  :nicoderm:
> *


from what i been told by a older lowrider, crush glass or broken glass is teh huge silver flake thats sprayed on the roof, if i remeber right you need a hopper to shoot it cause its so big

if you seen this car up close or have a better pic of teh roof, this is a good example of crush glass or broken glass flake.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 21 2008, 09:26 PM~10708140
> *any one ever buy from this place on ebay?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MEWA:IT&ih=011
> 
> ...


I bought 3lbs of flake from him just to have I bought a lb of hunter green, lb of black, and a lb of blue flake. I haven't used it yet. It has like a lil chrome flake mixed in wit it.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@May 21 2008, 06:07 PM~10706499
> *i used roth flake,ive always bought 2 lbs at a time.steven always does me right $$
> his screen name is newton on here ,pm him
> *


X20000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
Steve is an awsome guy he will take the time to explain how to use there pruduct in the best way. I bought 2 1/2 lbs of bad azz blues and there flake bomber gun. It was all about 250$. Roth is the way to go.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres some quick sampels i did yesterday i know they have orange peel like a motherfucker but these where to see what base i was gonna lay down im goin wit the blue base instead of the black base. i used 2 dif size flakes one i got standard flake and monster flake. i did the standard first then the monster flake. 

heres the black base

















blue base


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2008, 04:30 AM~10709565
> *X20000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> Steve is an awsome guy he will take the time to explain how to use there pruduct in the best way. I bought 2 1/2 lbs of bad azz blues and there flake bomber gun. It was all about 250$. Roth is the way to go.
> *


damm those look great
that black base seems to pop a lil more.

luv the color


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 22 2008, 12:51 PM~10712427
> *damm those look great
> that black base seems to pop a lil more.
> 
> ...


honestly bro the picture does the blue no justice. i think it pops a whole lot more.


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

my car is the same way,,, pics do the blue no justice


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

double post...


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

double post...


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

any one sprayed the pink yet? ive got a sample of it but havent used it yet. cant decide to go chrome flake under magenta candy or pink flake over base


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@May 22 2008, 05:48 PM~10714539
> *any one sprayed the pink yet? ive got a sample of it but havent used it yet. cant decide to go chrome flake under magenta candy or pink flake over base
> *


im doing my car the same way

i tried pink flake over pink pearl base and it looked like pepper under the kandy

tried chrome flake over the pink pearl base and it looks like oh baby under the kandy :cheesy:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 22 2008, 07:03 PM~10714641
> *im doing my car the same way
> 
> i tried pink flake over pink pearl base and it looked like pepper under the kandy
> ...


ive got the chrome flake and pink candy, but im wondering what itll look like with a pink or black base with a solid coat of pink flake over that ,with no candy topcoat


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

]


----------

